# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Tenor Guitars >  Neko Case on her tenor guitar collection

## Ed Goist

Neko Case on her tenor guitar collection: Fretboard Journal #2 cover story (Summer 2006)

*Great article!*

(_Man, I want that '67 tenor SG Special with the whammy bar...badly!_  :Grin:  )

----------


## Spruce

Thanks...
I was missing that issue....

----------


## Charles E.

Ed, here is a good look at it.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50dzxkJa1NE

----------


## Peter Kurtze

Thanks, Ed!  I used to have that issue -- sold it for what seemed like a healthy profit at the time -- but have since regretted not being able to reread the article about Neko's guitars.  And was thinking about that SG tenor just yesterday!

----------


## Jill McAuley

Awesome read - thanks for that link Ed!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## journeybear

Nice bit of investigative journalism there, Charley. That clip was uploaded five years ago by someone who has only uploaded this one. Wonder what if anything that means.  :Confused:  Also wanted to point out her backup singer, Kelly Hogan, a friend of hers and a fine singer-songwriter in her own right. I learned about them about the same time, 2000 I think (pivotal moment, eh?) - Kelly Hogan & The Pine Valley Cosmonauts – "Beneath the Country Underdog" and Neko Case – "Furnace Room Lullaby," hipped to there being some great alt-country operating far out of the mainstream - record label in Chicago. Here's her take on The Magnetic Fields' "Papa Was a Rodeo." (Oh, almost forgot - thanks, Ed!  :Smile:  )

----------


## Lefty3

Redhead + tenor guitar = Love

I want that SG!
Thanks for the link.

----------


## Charles E.

To paraphrase Richard Tohmpson, " Red hair and a white SG tenor, my favorite color scheme...."

----------


## Mike Herlihy

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/sho...d.php?t=625869

More pics of Neko

----------


## Ed Goist

More Neko...


with her ultra-rare '58 Gibson Les Paul Special Tenor


with a vintage parlor tenor

----------


## Spruce

I _love_ Sound Opinions, and even moreso after hearing this interview with Neko...
She mentions how her love of tenors came about...
Interesting listen...

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> I _love_ Sound Opinions, and even moreso after hearing this interview with Neko...
> She mentions how her love of tenors came about...
> Interesting listen...


Thanks for bringing this program to my attention!

Larry

----------


## delsbrother

More than ten years ago.. Rauhouse in full effect..  :Smile:   Horrible phone recording, but at least you get to see the tenors:




Love it when she first starts singing. Even though I've grown tired of the reverb, I still love to listen to her voice..

ps I also love it when the woman next to the fanboy doing the taping tells him to STFU.

----------

Ed Goist, 

journeybear, 

MsRutaRutabaga

----------

